# New logo



## Bnatural (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey... just thought I would say how good the new logo looks... very cool... Dave


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

How 'bout a tenor-playin' mug?

... and a bari for those so inclined.

Yes, I'm intentionally ignoring sops.


----------



## Tharruff (Feb 2, 2003)

Kim,

All I can say is...'You da' man !!!'

Er...I mean 'You da' WO...man !!!

I think your new logo is great...three thumbs up.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Ditto. Very, very nice. 8)


----------



## Hurling Frootmig (Mar 24, 2003)

Is the new logo partial to Mule or Rascher?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks very much everyone, I'm happy to hear that you all like the new logo.



Dr G said:


> How 'bout a tenor-playin' mug?
> 
> ... and a bari for those so inclined.
> 
> Yes, I'm intentionally ignoring sops.


I'm a tenor player myself and I hesitated between drawing an alto and a tenor for the new logo. Even a baritone sax would have been cool, or a whole bunch of saxophones also.

But considering that this logo was probably (and it did) going to be shrinked smaller to fit the corner of the forum's page, I couldn't allow myself to draw too small. So the "whole bunch of saxophones" idea was dimissed as well as soprano sax. Baritone sax was too big and would have exceeded the top of the word "sax". There is no rule that says it can't be done, but IMO in this case it would have created an unwanted visual barrier.

As for a tenor sax, the 90° angle of the neck would have added one more horizontal line and I thought there was already too many of that. Finally, the 45° angle on the alto's neck leads your eyes from the word "sax", down to the "On the web" creating more unity to the logo.

Anyway, enough rambling


----------



## Mike Ruhl (Mar 31, 2003)

....Design 101... :wink:


----------



## Bill Mecca (Feb 2, 2003)

The REAL question is, what make of Sax modeled for you? Selmer, SML, Yamaha, Buffet, etc, etc :shock:


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

LOL Bill! :lol: But good question.

For those of you familiar with my website (www.kimcpelletier.com) you probably have noticed that there are a few of the same saxophone characters that have been re-used. You can tell them apart according to what kind of octave key they've got, what kind of ring they've got between the body and the bell and mostly; the color of the body and keys. So I guess you could say they are of different make, but I haven't decided which is a Selmer, SML, Buffet or whatever - That way you can decide 8)

edit: BTW the one in the SOTW logo is unique. Not one of my regular characters.


----------



## Tim Price (Feb 3, 2003)

Kim C Pelletier said:


> LOL Bill! :lol: But good question.
> edit: BTW the one in the SOTW logo is unique. Not one of my regular characters.


Lookin' good Kim~ nice job. Very classy indeed.
Your very talented. Plus got some humor as well. Cool stuff.

Yea Kim,,... 8)


----------

